# Utterly beautiful voice!



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just discovered Rumer.
I bought her debut album and cant stop playing it. Yes it's easy listening but who could not warm to this fabulously heart warming voice-


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Who does she sound like? There was some singer in the '60s that she's evoking for me, like Dusty Springfield. Anyway, her voice is bringing a flood of memories from bygone days. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Her voice reminds me a bit of Karen Carpenter. Thanks for drawing my attention to her - had never heard of the name before.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah she has a nice voice but I wouldn't say she's unique in any way and she does remind me a whole lot of Karen Carpenter and Maria Muldaur, Roberta Flack, Pheobe Snow and a gazillion other singers from the 70s.


----------

